# My nano-pond project update [2-25-2013]



## EnigmaticGuppy92 (Jan 31, 2012)

id go diy yeast based for the c02 nice job so far


----------



## hlaalu (Sep 24, 2012)

EnigmaticGuppy92 said:


> id go diy yeast based for the c02 nice job so far


Thanks! Never heard of that, I'll do some research!


----------



## EnigmaticGuppy92 (Jan 31, 2012)

its pretty simple look at the diy section of the forum its a good cheap method for smaller tanks


----------



## l8nite (Aug 29, 2012)

hlaalu said:


> You probably noticed the piece of tape I put there. I'm using it to mark my evaporation rate, but also thought it was cool how it cancelled out the frosting done to the glass, and allows me to see clearly into the back part. Weird, but neat.


Whoa, that's really cool. I'm going to try that on my 2G Fluval Spec.

What did you seal the bottom hole up with?


----------



## hlaalu (Sep 24, 2012)

After looking at the diy yeast, it seems like a lot of work. I was thinking some easier and neater looking, as I have the tank on a ledge between my kitchen and family room. How long would one of these last for a 5 gallon tank? It's the fluval mini co2 system on ebay for $22 brand new lol.


----------



## hlaalu (Sep 24, 2012)

l8nite said:


> Whoa, that's really cool. I'm going to try that on my 2G Fluval Spec.
> 
> What did you seal the bottom hole up with?


I super glued a square piece of acrylic on the inside. Just be sure to use cyanoacrylate to make sure it's safe for the aquarium. 

And I was really lazy, didn't want to drain the whole tank so put a piece of duct tape over the whole from the tank side, which sealed it and I was then able to drain the back, dry it off and patch it up!


----------



## l8nite (Aug 29, 2012)

hlaalu said:


> I super glued a square piece of acrylic on the inside. Just be sure to use cyanoacrylate to make sure it's safe for the aquarium.
> 
> And I was really lazy, didn't want to drain the whole tank so put a piece of duct tape over the whole from the tank side, which sealed it and I was then able to drain the back, dry it off and patch it up!


Awesome thanks for the tip, I'll be doing that tonight!

As for the DIY CO2 - it's not the size of the tank that matters, but the quantity of material the yeast have to eat, how active they are, etc. You can make a "prettier" one by using a sports water bottle or similar as your container, rather than a soda bottle or gatorade bottle.


----------



## l8nite (Aug 29, 2012)

Also, I've had this system: 
http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-Nutrafin-Natural-Activator-Stabilizer/dp/B00026058Y

going for about 3 weeks straight so far on one "charge" of the yeast it came with.


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

hlaalu said:


> After looking at the diy yeast, it seems like a lot of work. I was thinking some easier and neater looking, as I have the tank on a ledge between my kitchen and family room. How long would one of these last for a 5 gallon tank? It's the fluval mini co2 system on ebay for $22 brand new lol.


Ugh, I do NOT reccomend that kit. I've read on here that the stock diffusion method is pretty much worthless so I bought one and used it with a ceramic diffuser. It lasted two days! Check out the low tech forum, lots of people have really nice tanks without co2. DIY also isn't as bad as it sounds. I've used it with the jello recipe in the past (I think the thread is called DIY CO2 made easy, or something like that) and had nice, consistent bubbles that lasted several weeks.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey guys! Interesting work on your spec. 

I have one, and I don't personally recommend plugging up the bottom hole. I did something a little simpler. I put a large enough sheet of square cross stitch net in front of the filter pad. It works wonders. 









The white stuff is the ceramic net behind it. 


From MABJ's iPhone
2G Fluval Spec ~ fauna and flora in the works!


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

If your looking for more flow you should be able to fit this pump in the back chamber, should get you the flow you want. Here's more info on that pump.


----------



## l8nite (Aug 29, 2012)

MABJ said:


> Hey guys! Interesting work on your spec.
> 
> I have one, and I don't personally recommend plugging up the bottom hole. I did something a little simpler. I put a large enough sheet of square cross stitch net in front of the filter pad. It works wonders.


Thanks MABJ - I ended up cutting a square of "filter floss" pad and sticking it behind the hole (wedged between the gray filter block and the wall). Looks like it will work wonderfully.


----------



## hlaalu (Sep 24, 2012)

Basil said:


> If your looking for more flow you should be able to fit this pump in the back chamber, should get you the flow you want. Here's more info on that pump.


I've heard that pump is great for these tanks, but was never able to find a place that has them in stock. Even Amazon and ebay have been dry of them. Do you know any sites that still sell them? I'd love to get my hands on one!



l8nite said:


> Thanks MABJ - I ended up cutting a square of "filter floss" pad and sticking it behind the hole (wedged between the gray filter block and the wall). Looks like it will work wonderfully.


Nice, watch, you'll notice your filter will trap a lot more crap!


----------



## hlaalu (Sep 24, 2012)

So I did a little rearranging today, and added another plant and some grass.

When I was doing that, my soon-to-be mom guppy started popping out kids. As soon as she popped out one, it got eaten  So I had to quickly rig something up for the babies lol

Here are some pics!









The tank so far, and the baby-pen









Here are a few resting on my magfloat

Does the grass do a good job of spreading out on it's on?

Thanks for looking


----------



## l8nite (Aug 29, 2012)

Looks great! Nice thinking using the magfloat to attach the guppy fry holder. I have a bunch of hitchhiker guppy fry in my "containment unit" right now, hehe. I couldn't bring myself to let the Gourami in my 29G eat them all.

Shaun


----------



## hlaalu (Sep 24, 2012)

l8nite said:


> Looks great! Nice thinking using the magfloat to attach the guppy fry holder. I have a bunch of hitchhiker guppy fry in my "containment unit" right now, hehe. I couldn't bring myself to let the Gourami in my 29G eat them all.
> 
> Shaun


Thanks! I need to go to the pet store and get something nicer to put them in. I might just let them go in the tank and be sure to keep the other fish well fed. But the babies are pretty cute and I'd like to give them the best chance they can get.

I'm about to order a plant package from a fellow on here so many with tons of plants they will have more than enough hiding spots to keep away from dangerous mouths


----------



## hlaalu (Sep 24, 2012)

*Major update!*

Basically re-did my whole tank since my last update. New substrate (flourite), more plants, and the guppy fry are bigger and starting to get color!



















I also picked up this little guy, because he was at a pet store in a tank with a lot of other bigger fish chasing him around nipping at his tail. I had to get him out of there!








I wish the colors show up better in my photos, he's beautiful!

Then there was this little guy, I named Mr. Whiskers that I rescued for 99 cents from the store,









Here is the tank as it sits today!

























The challenging part for me is making the tank appealing from the 3 different viewing angles. I tried to focus the larger plants in the middle/filter side and the grasses on the other end.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

lookin good  (I have a spec v as well)

can you fit your heater in the filter output well? might be nice to hide it but the way you have it is pretty stealth regardless


----------



## hlaalu (Sep 24, 2012)

andrewss said:


> lookin good  (I have a spec v as well)
> 
> can you fit your heater in the filter output well? might be nice to hide it but the way you have it is pretty stealth regardless


Thanks!

I had the heater back there, but the problem was it would just heat up that little section and turn off. I find that the water in the pump compartment doesn't move much. What did you do with yours?


----------

